
Respect the Power of Perl - webdeb
https://medium.com/@dropfen/just-respect-perl-7421a83f3dc6
======
spapas82
Why not use sed or awk?

~~~
emilper
you are right, sed or awk are good and would do that nicely

The advantage of Perl is investing a little time in learing some (not all)
Perl 5 (not Perl 3 or 4, those are only a bit better than BASH + sed + awk)
allows you to do a lot more than you can with BASH + sed + awk.

